# Haunted Radio (05/27/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Chicago Frights 2015, Universal Studio's Orlando's Halloween Horror Nights 25, Stephen King's It, and more!!

Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a song from, "The Devil's Carnival" and then the Freek brings you the tale of a man and his wife who while on vacation discover the frightening secret of the Castle of Lavoca. All of this and so much more on the May 27 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

